# brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!



## Bunnyhunter (29. Oktober 2008)

hi,
ich habe heute meine Prüfung und komme da doch mit den Stationärrollen etwas durcheinander!
da ich wegen Montage nicht an einem Kurs teilnehmen konnte!habe ich mir ein Buch gekauft.
in dem steht:

kleine Stationär:100/030
mittlere           :100/040
grosse            : 100/050 

kann ich mich darauf verlassen oder kann man die anders unterscheiden?????

mfg

Bunny


----------



## Chris_360 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*

ich versteh dein Problem nicht ganz..

die größere in deinem Beispiel kann mehr Schnur vom größeren Durchmesser aufnehmen - und ist deshalb auch die Größte


----------



## Bunnyhunter (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*

mir gehts eigentlich darum,ob man die auch anders unterscheiden kann?nich nur vom Fassungsvermögen der Spule her!
vielleicht an der Übersetzung oder allgemein von der Grösse her?das die grosse vom Volumen grösser ist als die kleine oder sonst wie.

mfg

Bunny


----------



## LocalPower (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*

Die Übersetzung ist eigentlich durch die Größen hindurch fast gleich und eher herstellerabhängig. 

Was sich ändert ist natürlich die Größe der Rolle, das Gewicht und das Schnurfassungsvermögen .


----------



## Chris_360 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*

hauptsächlich vom Fassungsvermögen der Rolle - wieviel Schnur passt drauf

die übersetzung sagt aus - wieviel schnur du mit ner umdrehung aufkurblen kannst 

was es noch zu unterscheiden gibt wäre kopf oder heckbremse - das sagt aber nichts über die größe aus


----------



## Luiz (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*

hi bunnyhunter, habe meine prüfung auch dort gemacht. Versteh grad nicht wofür man das brauchen sollte, hoffe du hast die 360 vorgedruckten fragen bearbeitet, davon kommen 60 dran. Zu den tacklefragen kommt leider genau das dran, was auch im unterricht besprochen wurde (alles exakt gleich vom tackle wie aus dem unterricht). Du musst eine rute zusammen bauen. Dabei musste je nach rute die passende rolle aussuchen. Denk an die reihenfolge, also wie du alles auf den tisch legst z.B. Kescher, maßband ... . 

Viel Glück


----------



## Dschingis Karl (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*



Bunnyhunter schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe heute meine Prüfung und komme da doch mit den Stationärrollen etwas durcheinander!
> da ich wegen Montage nicht an einem Kurs teilnehmen konnte!habe ich mir ein Buch gekauft.
> in dem steht:
> ...


Das passt scho so, wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht gefragt,aber mach dir ma kein kopp


----------



## Chris_360 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*



Luiz schrieb:


> hi bunnyhunter, habe meine prüfung auch dort gemacht. Versteh grad nicht wofür man das brauchen sollte, hoffe du hast die 360 vorgedruckten fragen bearbeitet, davon kommen 60 dran. Zu den tacklefragen kommt leider genau das dran, was auch im unterricht besprochen wurde (alles exakt gleich vom tackle wie aus dem unterricht). Du musst eine rute zusammen bauen. Dabei musste je nach rute die passende rolle aussuchen. Denk an die reihenfolge, also wie du alles auf den tisch legst z.B. Kescher, maßband ... .
> 
> Viel Glück



is das Neu? bei mir gabs das nicht...alles nur schriftlich
wird wohl auch in jedem bundesland anders sein


----------



## Bunnyhunter (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brauche mal guten Rat,da gleich prüfung ist!*

hi,
ich weiss nichts von 360 Fragen!!!!!
habe nur 342 im Buch stehen gehabt und alles selber zu hause gelernt.
Das Geld für den Kurs kann man sich sparen,da es ja auch so geht!und es sind ja trotzdem 2 Leute durchgefallen,die einen Kurs gemacht haben.

mfg

Bunny


----------

